# Thick, creamy white CM?



## georgiac9 (Feb 13, 2016)

After ovulation, I'm normally dry, but this cycle is different. I've been noticing creamy, thick CM that's white and it's also lotiony when I touch it. Also, I've started feeling somewhat dizzy and nauseous. I've noticed lots of cramping and I'm somewhat constipated but gassy. I've also had back and feet aches. I had unprotected sex 3 times a few days before ovulation. I'm 9dpo and supposed to get my period in 3 days. Could this CM be related to pregnancy, or just my period? My picture of what the CM is linked below.


----------

